
UX: Why do washing machines have windows? - ozh
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/50259/why-do-washing-machines-have-windows
======
wanda
I love the first answer. Demonstrates the folly of these UX people.

Common sense design: "to see if the machine is full."

UX design: "the water is dynamic and responsive, exciting to look at, calming,
relaxing, inviting."

This is why so many startups die.

~~~
seivan
Thank you, I'm not alone into thinking most UX stuff is BS. Another platform
for 'talkers' to look like they build.

I understand the concept of making the interface intuitive and easy to use and
I am all for it. But my God, some of the BS I've heard from people to justify
crap is insane.

Most of them aren't worth their salaries.

I'm interested in UX as much as any of these goons. Difference is, I can
actually code/build it as well.

~~~
wanda
_Precisely_ my thoughts. I can add nothing else so I shall not.

------
w0utert
From personal experience I can attest that the answer 'so you can see the
machine is full of water when it stops mid-cycle' is the right one. I've had
my washing machine break down while full of water, and if I hadn't known when
I got home and opened it unsuspectingly, I would have been very, very unhappy.
You'd be surprised how much water the machine contains when it's full...

~~~
prof_hobart
That wouldn't explain why dishwashers don't have them.

Opening one of them that has broken down full of water isn't much fun either.

~~~
deletes
Dishwashers don't fill with water. They just spray a high temperature water at
the dishes and the water is drained immediately.

~~~
prof_hobart
They do when the outlet pipe gets blocked.

~~~
deletes
Anything can happen when not operating as indented.

------
SuperChihuahua
According to Wikipedia
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washing_machine](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washing_machine)):
"For front-loaders without viewing windows on the door, it is possible to
accidentally pinch fabric between the door and the drum, resulting in tearing
and damage to the pinched clothing during tumbling and spinning."

------
AndrewDucker
And why don't dishwashers?

~~~
masklinn
Because dishwashers don't fill with water, hot water is sprayed on the dishes
from the rotating hoses and drains more or less immediately. The only way for
a dishwasher to fill is that the drain is blocked.

See
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File%3AGeschi...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File%3AGeschirrspuelertv.ogg)
for a (low-quality) demonstration.

